# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  LGBTQ+ People In Afghanistan Must Be Evacuated And Resettled In UK, Government Told

## Neo

*Pressure is growing on the government to do more to protect LGBTQ+ people in Afghanistan at immediate risk of torture and death under the Taliban regime.*
British parliamentarians have said the Home Office needs to immediately open up an evacuation route for highly vulnerable people that are already known to international NGOs like the UNHCR, Amnesty International and the Rainbow Railroad organisation.
There are also calls for LGBTQ+ people to be prioritised alongside women and girls in the new Afghan Citizens Resettlement Scheme announced by Priti Patel this week, which is set to take 5000 people in its first year.
With the Taliban in control, an already appalling situation for LGBTQ+ people in Afghanistan can and will only get worse. It is essential the government does what it can to help and protect LGBTQ+ Afghans like women and girls and religious minorities, said Crispin Blunt MP, Chair of the all-party parliamentary group on Global LGBT+ Rights, which has a membership of more than 70 MPs and peers.
https://www.politicshome.com/news/ar...in-afghanistan

WTF!      Why?

----------

Oberon (08-25-2021),Old Ridge Runner (08-22-2021),Quark (08-21-2021),Swedgin (08-25-2021)

----------


## Authentic

The solution is simple. Stop being a faggot or carpetmuncher.

OTH, the Taliban could do worse than let the homos leave the country.

----------


## Madison

They are all dick/cuck suckers
https://www.rt.com/news/346912-taliban-boys-sex-police/

They love ===Bacha Bazi
https://nation.com.pk/22-Feb-2017/ka...for-bacha-bazi

----------

Big Bird (08-22-2021),Big Dummy (08-21-2021),Neo (08-21-2021)

----------


## Victory101

maybe this will open the eyes of the LGBTQ in the US that Islam is not who they should continue to support, someday they may pay a deadly price as reward for that support

----------

East of the Beast (08-21-2021),El Guapo (08-21-2021),Gracie (08-21-2021),Lone Gunman (08-21-2021),Neo (08-21-2021),Quark (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

https://www.nahmiasreport.com/news/2...taliban-sodomy

----------

Gracie (08-21-2021),Lone Gunman (08-21-2021),Neo (08-21-2021),Quark (08-21-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> maybe this will open the eyes of the LGBTQ in the US that Islam is not who they should continue to support, someday they may pay a deadly price as reward for that support



maybe. bitter medicine for moronic supporters of their own destruction.

----------

Gracie (08-21-2021),Lone Gunman (08-21-2021),Quark (08-21-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

There's hope for us all, as long as the LGB... what ever the hell... are saved.

 :Geez:

----------

Gracie (08-21-2021),Lone Gunman (08-21-2021),Quark (08-21-2021),Thom Paine (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

Why those 2 morons having a smile on their pedophiles faces
Where they Epstein friends  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
https://news.un.org/en/story/2011/02...se-children-un

----------

Lone Gunman (08-21-2021),Quark (08-21-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> maybe this will open the eyes of the LGBTQ in the US that Islam is not who they should continue to support, someday they may pay a deadly price as reward for that support


I sorta hope so

----------


## Authentic

Special rights for queers.

----------

Neo (08-21-2021)

----------


## Brat

> Why those 2 morons having a smile on their pedophiles faces
> Where they Epstein friends 
> https://news.un.org/en/story/2011/02...se-children-un


They are waiting for their turn.   :Angry20:

----------

Lone Gunman (08-21-2021)

----------


## Madison

> They are all dick/cuck suckers
> https://www.rt.com/news/346912-taliban-boys-sex-police/
> 
> They love ===Bacha Bazi
> https://nation.com.pk/22-Feb-2017/ka...for-bacha-bazi

----------

Lone Gunman (08-21-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Special rights for queers.


Shhhhh! You might upset a few on here that havent come out yet?

----------


## UKSmartypants

Why should they get special protection?

It more important for the Uk to rescue:

Diplomatic staff
military
uk citizens
UK citizens families
afghans who worked for us, and their families

I dont how being a lez or faggot gives you a special category.  You are one of the above, or you're no  concern of ours.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-21-2021),Neo (08-21-2021)

----------


## El Guapo

> maybe this will open the eyes of the LGBTQ in the US that Islam is not who they should continue to support, someday they may pay a deadly price as reward for that support


lol. Good one.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-21-2021)

----------


## Quark

See when a woman is nothing more than a breeding machine and house slave for keeping house you end up with Islam.

----------

Lone Gunman (08-21-2021),Neo (08-21-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

When I worked in Saudi,bacha bazi was practised on what they called nick nick boys.Rape of male servant/slave boys was routine.
One day a Belgian colleague and I had some business to do at the Port Manager's office.We knocked at his door and walked in to the sight of him and his deputy squatted with knees touching,robes around their shoulders and,how can i put it,helping each other out.
We called back later.

----------


## Gracie

I have nothing against gays. I just don't like what they do in the bedroom my or anyone elses business but they are determined to let us know anyway.

----------


## Gracie

> When I worked in Saudi,bacha bazi was practised on what they called nick nick boys.Rape of male servant/slave boys was routine.
> One day a Belgian colleague and I had some business to do at the Port Manager's office.We knocked at his door and walked in to the sight of him and his deputy squatted with knees touching,robes around their shoulders and,how can i put it,helping each other out.
> We called back later.



Oy. Now I need to bleach me eyeballs and brain for mentally visualizing that. Gee. Thanks.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Wheeler (08-22-2021)

----------


## Jen

I'm not going to worry about LGBTQ people in Afghanistan.  WTH were they doing there in the first place? Recruiting?

----------

Gracie (08-22-2021)

----------


## Jen

> I have nothing against gays. I just don't like what they do in the bedroom my or anyone elses business but they are determined to let us know anyway.


Yep.  As long as I don't have to watch, listen to stories about it,  or be any part of it, I don't care what they do.............

----------

Gracie (08-22-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> See when a woman is nothing more than a breeding machine and house slave for keeping house you end up with Islam.


Pregnant, barefoot, in the kitchen?

----------


## OldSchool

> Pregnant, barefoot, in the kitchen?


That saying must have come from a bad joke. 

That's so way boring.....

----------


## UKSmartypants

[QUOTE=Big Wheeler;2837516]When I worked in Saudi,bacha bazi was practised on what they called nick nick boys.Rape of male servant/slave boys was routine.
The hypocrisy of islam is breathtaking. Homosexuality is banned in Islam, and is 'apostate' ie you will get killed for doing it, yet according to Google Analytics, The most used search terms on Google in Palistan, a strict moslem state, are 'gay sex' 'transexuals sex'.





> I have nothing against gays. I just don't like what they do in the bedroom my or anyone elses business but they are determined to let us know anyway.


Once upon a day it was rife in the UK , especially in the aristocracy, its just that people were discreet about it because it was illegal.  We need to go back to that position/ Im sick of faggots being shoved down my throat on TV all the time. My missus watched Emmerdale and Coronation Street. The former is a Yorkshire village with more pakis per square mile than Islamabad, and the latter is a northern mill town suburb thats got more gays than San Francisco

----------

Big Wheeler (08-22-2021)

----------


## Oberon

So let all the faggots and Hollywood hire some planes and go get them. We can focus on those 20,00 or so who rate our aid. Faggots only care about themselves, so let them take care of their own.

Faggots used to glorify Islam no end for its culture of  old men butt raping little boys. Wonder why they stopped? ....

----------


## Swedgin

Now, I never woulda seen that coming!

(Especially considering the fact that the Taliban are well known for dressing pretty young boys up as girls, and, passing them around.)

IF...there is an "Allah" who supports these savages, then I want no part of that god.

(Good thing I know the real one...)

----------

